# Increasing THC with boiling water?



## The scientist (Aug 4, 2008)

A friend told me that when you are ready to harvest, if you soak your plants' roots in boiling water for a few minutes it will force nutrients upwards into the plant and increase the THC content.  This does not seem possible to me but I was wondering if anyone else has heard or done this?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 4, 2008)

Haven't heard that one before  Heat degrades THC


----------



## Hick (Aug 4, 2008)

Pure "myth".. 
I think there is an "MJ myths" post floating around here somewhere. That was in there.. along with driving nails into the stalk, estrogen pills, ect.


----------



## deeeeeed (Aug 4, 2008)

Good to know, I was told that also.  Might of tried it on a small plant.


----------



## The scientist (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah I am totally skeptical about it as well.


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 4, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Pure "myth"..
> I think there is an "MJ myths" post floating around here somewhere. That was in there.. along with driving nails into the stalk, estrogen pills, ect.



Sounds like we need Myth Busters =P


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 4, 2008)

I as well have heard this from a lot of ppl, as well as "experienced old timer growers" around here...But that doesn't say much, being as the town i'm in...Total crap though...I tend to like to hang my plants upside down w/o any boiling, whether it makes a difference or not, it's more progressive ...If anyone could shed light on whether hangin' the plant upside down has any effect on thc i'd appreciate it...


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 4, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> I as well have heard this from a lot of ppl, as well as "experienced old timer growers" around here...But that doesn't say much, being as the town i'm in...Total crap though...I tend to like to hang my plants upside down w/o any boiling, whether it makes a difference or not, it's more progressive ...If anyone could shed light on whether hangin' the plant upside down has any effect on thc i'd appreciate it...



I would also like to no. Because I usually just set my buds off in a jar or tub.


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 4, 2008)

I cans ee the theory behind this that the plant thinks it's in danger and forces seed/bud production (thus increasing thc content)

but this would need to be done over days, and the roots would die before then

so i'm pretty sure it won't work


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 4, 2008)

I usually let mine hang for 2-3 days depending...and then into shoebox or brown bag for 2-4 days...then into the jar for a month or so...But when you leave 'em hang upside down,whether or not it helps increase thc or not, the smaller sucker leaves will usually tend to curl and wrap around the buds and protect them...But i usually try to trim a good majority of the fan leaves and unwanted material before hanging because it's such a hard time with manicuring some strains i've had(which i don't know any strain ever grown) when dried...


----------



## Hick (Aug 4, 2008)

hanging the entire plant, rather than cutting branches, "probably" allows it to dry a bit slower. Because there is more plant matter, stem, stalk, containing moisture. "That" is the only advantage or disadvantage, that I can think of.
  As far as thc collecting, or running down the plant to the tops, if hanging... more "myth" than fact.. IMO.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 4, 2008)

The only way to increase THC is by growing healthier plants.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 4, 2008)

THanks Mods...You're Awesome!!! Runby, i'm not sure if ya misunderstood or not...I'm sorry, i do tend to start rambling sometimes...I wasn't wondering about the increase of thc in the plant, but more of increasing the thc in the top colas...As for example the thc moving from the roots and stem(or what little is there)  upwards by use of gravity...I know i didn't specify, but this is specifically what i meant...Again, thanks for the expert info mods  Keep It up!!!


----------



## massproducer (Aug 4, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> As for example the thc moving from the roots and stem(or what little is there) upwards by use of gravity...I know i didn't specify, but this is specifically what i meant...Again, thanks for the expert info mods  Keep It up!!!


 
Thc grows in the trichomes,  It does not move up or down the micro-hiways used by water nutes.  The trichomes grow on buds, leaves and stems, and the cannabinoids develop inside of those trichomes.  But they are stationary, they can not be moved, they just grow at a greater concentration where they are needed.


BY placing a plants roots in boiling water you will surely kill the roots and the plant, because there would basically be no dissolved oxygen in the boiling water because of the tempature they plants would probably wilt very soon after placing them in the boiling water. 

Also because of the drastic differences in the enviroment at the root zone and in the leaf and bud tissue, reverse osmosis would happen within the plant and the roots would stop trying to even take up water, and the plant would take the moisture it needed from the buds and leaves, it would majorly weaken the plant and mold and fungus become a real possibility.

I wouldn't do this to my babies that it just took me so long to grow.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL you should be flushing all nutes out prior to harvesting, so why would you 'force' the nutes up if they arent there? And if they are, that would taste GROSS!


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 6, 2008)

AND also nutes arent potency. Potency is genetics, and feeding them right only makes them bigger.


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 6, 2008)

ChatNoir said:
			
		

> Sounds like we need Myth Busters =P



Dude, I'd so love to see a Myth Busters special dedicated to viewer submitted MJ myths!


----------



## akirahz (Aug 6, 2008)

We'll i personally get about 30% more THC based on my method, 

I like to dump a little pink sunny delight into my res during flower, this way the plant gets super buds from the vitamin B1 and vitamin C, plus it makes the smoke taste like strawberry-kiwi's!


----------



## Barrelhse (Aug 6, 2008)

Boiling water ? It'll boil the roots, alright, but what for? As we know the THC is produced and exists in the trichomes and will be there in the same quantity and quality whether you boil the roots, hang them upside down, or put them in a bud drier. The only exception is using Holy water on God Bud, although I don't think they boil it; correct me if that's wrong. Hick's take seems most likely, that some techniques may enhance the cure, but folk-lore won't raise the THC level.


----------



## Tater (Aug 6, 2008)

> I as well have heard this from a lot of ppl, as well as "experienced old timer growers" around here



Lol, I bet you've learned more already than most of those "experienced" growers.  Just because you've been doing something for a long time doesn't make you good at it.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 6, 2008)

exactly bro...I've never tried what this thread regards due to simple physics and mostly common sense i guess...Just usually like to expand my view on things...But i've always treated this as a myth but still always just kept me curious...But yes tater , i've learned soo much more than anyone i've ever met would ever even believe...It just "makes me soo mad" that some ppl just don't even believe half the stuff i try to explain, even my dad...They say aaah it's all a racquet!! Ya don't need none 'at stuff on therre...So yea, i just keep to myself...


----------

